# Encephalopathy



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Encephalopathy associated with autoimmune thyroid disease in patients with Graves' disease: clinical manifestations, follow-up, and outcomes.

http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2377/10/27


----------

